# 50 Gallon vivarium Advice



## sg69035 (Apr 15, 2008)

Hey all, I'm new to this forum and I have one important questions to ask already. I have this really nice 50 gallon vivarium that is currently housing a crested gecko and a Millipede. The temperature goes from about 70-84 F from day to night and I've been keeping the humidity at about 70%. There is a problem though, i'm getting a bit tired and bored of the gecko and misting it so much. I would instead like to make a sort of mixture of different herbivorious insects or something...some snails, millipedes, beetles, etc... I want to get something communal going and I know how dangerous and tricky that can be, but the vivarium is huge with lots of space and hides. I want to ask if anyone has any suggestions for what I may be able to house in this tank, maybe others here have been thinking and researching on doing something similar.

Thank you for the advice,

Hassan


----------



## Malnra (Apr 15, 2008)

idolomantis diabolica and ( i think) Gongylus Gonglodes are communial .... not sure about any of the stick insects as they do not interest me.

others with more experience may have suggestions for you

also .. welcome to the forum


----------



## sg69035 (Apr 27, 2008)

Any help from anyone? I'd appreciate it a lot, i'm going to a show in Raleigh this Saturday and need the advice badly.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Rick (Apr 27, 2008)

sg69035 said:


> Any help from anyone? I'd appreciate it a lot, i'm going to a show in Raleigh this Saturday and need the advice badly.Thanks for the help


Hey. Do you live near Raleigh because I and a couple others here do too.


----------



## ABbuggin (Apr 28, 2008)

Do you live in Raleigh NC? I'm asking because some other states have Raleigh as a city.

BTW, I'm in Durham, NC.


----------



## sg69035 (May 2, 2008)

Yes, i do live in Raleigh, NC. My name is Hassan, maybe i'll see you folks at the show


----------

